# Resonant frequency of bud production?



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

I want to see if the MJ plant has a resonant frequency that increases growth?

Using a frequency generator and amplifier linked to this,







An aura bass shaker! (I had one as a kid and it gave me the idea) bolted to the root chamber to shake the plant at a set frequency.........

Every living cell has a resonant frequency.

I found this about sound and plants, (but not quite same as my idea)
http://www.relfe.com/sonic_bloom.html

hehe, I am a bit of a mad scientist.

What do you pro's think? worth a shot?


----------



## lozac123 (May 7, 2010)

feck, sounds interesting! i wonder if anyone knows it or has even tried it!


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

well if they dont they soon will, as im trying it soon!


----------



## Atarijedi (May 7, 2010)

Bass shakers are low frequency (below 200hz) , they are meant to move things, they aren't meant to be run at high frequencies like what Sonic Bloom uses (audio freq in kHz).

Sonic Bloom as far as I know tries to simulate the frequencies which birds use, in the high in the audio band (above 8kHz), so I think it would be better to get some tweeters.


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

I have owned one and it will resonate at any audio band, the efficancy will go down but it can do it. I used to bolt it to a sheet of wood and use as a speaker with trebble turned up.

I want the audio band to resonate the cell structure of the plant, not play bird sounds,

I am not trying to copy the Sonic Bloom, It was the only thing near I could find online.

If anyone knows of any experiments I would love to see em?


----------



## ch33ch (May 11, 2010)

they prefer to listen to the prodigy, chemical brothers, entire albums of trance global nation, as well as Tool.


----------



## Touchet (May 11, 2010)

I can tell you this, if you find the resonant frequency and stimulate the plant using it you'll kill it. The resonant tone is the tone in which an object will vibrate. A microwave is a good example of using resonant tone. It plays a tone that vibrates the H2o in the object. For what your looking to do I would play a sub sonic tone. 1- so you don't have to hear it all day. 2- it will cause the area around it to vibrate slowly, say 20 Htz. This vibration should be at least the equivalent to a breeze strengthening the root system. if its close enough to your reservoir it should actuate the o2 as well.


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 11, 2010)

The studies I've seen showed that classical music showed the best results and hip/hop showed the worst results. I'm not familiar with what exactly a bass shaker is, but based of results of the test I read bass may not be the way to go. I saw that you said it can treble too though, (which I guess makes a bass shaker a speaker?) so I'd probably explore that end of things. My 2 cents


----------



## Touchet (May 11, 2010)

And I now a little sumthin sumthin about bass. I competed in IASCA Pro dB drag for four years, and Pro Class SQi four five.

Here's what you need. Listen as I get the engineer from MTX to talk about the Military using the Jackhammers loaded into a semi truck to destroy buildings using sub sonic directed wave patterns.





and here is what they eventually rebuilt with the Jackhammers,

[video=youtube;o36Kp6veJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o36Kp6veJ6c[/video]


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

ch33ch said:


> they prefer to listen to the prodigy, chemical brothers, entire albums of trance global nation, as well as Tool.


I dont think music is the key but I like the list so they should, lol. more the vibrations at a set frequency.



Touchet said:


> I can tell you this, if you find the resonant frequency and stimulate the plant using it you'll kill it. The resonant tone is the tone in which an object will vibrate. A microwave is a good example of using resonant tone. It plays a tone that vibrates the H2o in the object. For what your looking to do I would play a sub sonic tone. 1- so you don't have to hear it all day. 2- it will cause the area around it to vibrate slowly, say 20 Htz. This vibration should be at least the equivalent to a breeze strengthening the root system. if its close enough to your reservoir it should actuate the o2 as well.


good idea's bit like what I was thinking! but tests are the only way to prove/findout more?



ColoradoLove said:


> The studies I've seen showed that classical music showed the best results and hip/hop showed the worst results. I'm not familiar with what exactly a bass shaker is, but based of results of the test I read bass may not be the way to go. I saw that you said it can treble too though, (which I guess makes a bass shaker a speaker?) so I'd probably explore that end of things. My 2 cents


It aint about the "music" my Idea is more the vibrations stimulating growth. A bass shaker is a speaker without a cone, it has a metal rod it moves to vibrate not make audio, it still makes audio though because it vibrates the object it is bolted to and uses this as a "cone".

I couldnt bare to lisen to clasical even if I get more bud, lol



Touchet said:


> And I now a little sumthin sumthin about bass. I competed in IASCA Pro dB drag for four years, and Pro Class SQi four five.
> 
> Here's what you need. Listen as I get the engineer from MTX to talk about the Military using the Jackhammers loaded into a semi truck to destroy buildings using sub sonic directed wave patterns.
> 
> and here is what they eventually rebuilt with the Jackhammers,


 I used to do SPL testin years ago, Its sooo cool! I once sat in the kicker hummer when we spl tested it at 151DB, I could smell the 2 18" square cones cookin! its shook the sh*t outa me!

That is a huge ass speaker! the biggest I ever installed was a magnat 25" into a vauxhall nova, ya couldnt hear it much but my god ya could feel it.

I'dd love to feel that monster!

Thanks for all ya comments,  pass it round.


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 11, 2010)

So they're still going to be getting music along with the rumble? Mix some Mozart in over some bass tests. 

Either way this should be interesting!


----------



## 4everblnted420 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been whondering the same thing I am a huge tesla fan and know that everything has a specific resonant freqeuncy. I am also very interested if anyone has tryed sacred geometry or orgone energy?


----------

